
Thoughts on future JavaScript Function Syntax - hanszeir
https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/es-discuss/2011-May/014061.html
======
rgbrgb
I sure hope he's been looking at CoffeeScript. How would a shift like this
even be accomplished though?

